# Shared Egg Scheme Part 5...................



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

............  New Home Ladies

Happy Chatting 

 to all


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for your message olive and thanks for good wishes 

where was you tonight in chat  nay was with shezza lol 

Kerry x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

awww missed out on mr shez  and i spoke to her on msn and she never said!! or was i chatting to mr shez and didnt realise


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

poor you 

Kerry


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

goodluck with ec today mangcal.hope it all goes well for you and your follies hun.


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi girls

kerry didn't realise you have ec today  not been on pc for a few days    to you hun seems like 2 mins since you started d/r.


love


Sam

XXX


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks tweetie 

sam it as gone quick  

i got 9 eggies so 4 for me 5 for recipient i was on the lowest dose aswell so dont think ive done bad 

Kerry x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

kerry fab news about the eggies!! 

fingers and toes crossed for you 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thats great news kerry when do you go in tomorrow for et?

its full moon friday so fingers crossed


love

Sam


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

goodluck mancgal with et hope it all goes well hun.
just a quick question how come you get less than recipient of your eggs.at the clinic where i have tx the donor gets the most if uneven amount produced??
just wondered as i know places can be different.let us know how it goes hun.im off to see nurse in amo for those horrid swabs but start dr next tuesday so well excited now.i hope we get those bfp's we so deserve and this is my last go so i really am hoping for a bfp when it comes round.
speak to you soon girls.


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls thanks for all your messages 

tweetie at my clinc they get odd number i have heard all clinics differ

sam ET is tomorrow 

well update all 4 have fertilised they have not graded them as they said they will tell me tomorrow but lady said they all look fantastic im sooooo excited now 

Kerry xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Good luck for et tomorrow kerry!! heres hoping for a bfp

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

good luck hun i will be thinking of you tomorrow 

love

Sam

xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Quick note to say well done Kerry!
Any news on how they are dividing?


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi ladies, Kerry cant log on as she is having internet connection probs. I have spoken to her today and she is doing well. All four fertilised as you know and she had 2 grade 1 embies put back this moring (pinky and perky). They are leaving the rest out overnight to see what they do and if they are good enough to freeze .

I go for my EC on monday, i am also egg-sharing, so far i have got 14 follies!!  xx clare


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

clarettc good luck for EC !! 

thanks for news on kerry! tell her fab news and we are all thinking of her 

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

Thanks for telling us about Kerry, I was wondering why I havent seen her on msn!!!  If you speak to her, say best of luck for testing and that I'm keeping everything crossed for her  

Clare, how was your EC?  hope all was fine and you are well.....  I know I don't post much, that's coz I can't start egg sharing until I have an operation to get rid of a kidney stone :-(

Anyway,

speak soon,

Helen x


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi helen EC went well, i got 14 eggs/18 follies   so 7 each (lucky 7 hopefully). Just waiting for a phone call from embryologist to tell us how many have fertilised . 

Kerry is doing well, spoke to her yesterday, think shes a bit bored but hopefully she should be back on at the weekend. I will passs on your love xxx

Hopefully ET will be tomorrow!!

xxx clare


----------



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello ladies,

I am also egg-sharing, this is the second time. I just had EC yesterday, the good news is that I had 21 eggs!!!    I am so proud of myself. The first time I egg shared, I had 18 eggs, which was still a good quantity, but now is amazing. So my recipient gets 10 eggs.  

Today the embryologist called me to tell me that all my 11 eggs have fertilised, so I don't know what to do with so many embryos. I still have 6 frozen from the previous cycle.   
In the mean time they decided to freeze 6 embryos and leave 5 for ET on Thursday. I just hope my recipient was also as lucky as I was regarding fertilisation. 

Clarettc, I hope all your eggs fertilised as well. 
Iliana


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Clare,

Great news on your EC... have u had the call yet about fertilisation  Hope all is good.

Iliana - Great news on your EC too... when are you having the transfer  what happened with your first egg share??

Speak soon,

Helen x


----------



## siloutte (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello Helen,

I am having ET today. I am so excited, my embryos have done very well. Last time, everything seemed alright it just happened that I didn't get pregnant. But I still have 6 embryos from that time plus 9, it makes 15. I think this was my last egg-sharing, I don't think they would allow me to keep on accumating embryos, it makes no sense. 
Regards,
iliana


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi girls

Well it's all over for me at just 7 days past transfer. I started spotting last night and AF is here in her full glory complete with clots. 

Clinic want to test a week today anyway but can't see that there's any hope.

I'm totally devastated as so is ds - he trashed his room and sobbed for ages.

Loads of baby dust to everyone.

Claire xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

claire

So sorry af turned up for you 

love 
suzie xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Claire, so sorry it didn't work this time!  Don't give up though will you.

Iliana
- Hope your ET went ok.....  Hopefully this time will be the one...  Do u think your ever get to use your frosties?

Clare - Any more news from Kerry yet

Helen xxx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Kerry 
  
hope your back on line soon  
thanks for the calls and texts keeping me informed great to hear its all going well and your over half way there now , or are they making you wait 16 days ( i can never last till 14 never mind 16  ) take care flower . thanks for thinking about me but dont you worry I'm down but definatly not out just yet    

hope the rest of you special girls are copeing with it all  

tonnes of love and luck to you all 
caron xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi girlies 

im back online thanks for all you messages it made me feel  speacial lol 

im on day 8 well day 9 n ow as they classed ET as day 1 everything going well no major symptons apart from the fact i have big heavy boobies (sorry)  and sore at the mo not many pains or anything lost some brown discharge other day clinic reassured me it was probably implantation bleed but nothing since then still taking it easy doing more or less nothing which is great for me  my little boy is being really good although he is not well bless 

caron i know your a fighter hun  and it will take something very  very bad to stop you all my love and im always thinking of you no matter what 

Kerry xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kerry  

Nice to see you online again... and hope too your having a lovely bank holiday weekend.  When are you testing can't be too long now  I tested 12 days from ET, but got such a faint BFP and some of the tests even showed up as being completely negative :-(  so I wouldn't recommend testing till 14 days from ET for a more accurate result (with a home pg test anyway) - the blood tests I think are more accurate.

Anyway... best of luck, Im keeping everything crossed for you.

Helen xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

sorry ive missed everything again girls but was rushed into hospital weds am with appendicitis so couldnt speak to you all and catch up.home now and on the mend.carried on with nasal spray as they said it would be affected by other drugs as only dr so fingers crossed it will be ok.

sorry to hear the news feisty thats abit gutting.i hope you go on to get your dream in the future though hunni dont give up now.

hope everyone here is well and hope to speak to you soon.take care.lol x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

tweetie hope you are on the road to recovery!!  sorry to hear you have been in hossie

Good to have you back manc!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tweetie so sorry you have had to deal with that hope your getting better 

olive great to be back hun lol 


Kerry xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Claire - so sorry about your AF.

Tweetie - hope you have a speedy recovery with your appendicitis

Claire / Kerry - how are you doing on our 2ww?

Well, I have FINALLY started DR today, so the ball is rolling at long last!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

olive,mangcal and dissy thanks girls.i am doing well and getting back together now thankgod.never known anything like it and wouldnt wish it on anybody.hope things are going well for you all also.

my dr is going well so far and besides hot flushes not feeling to bad,so here is hoping that it all goes ok.
i was abit worried when i was poorly that it might affect the dr but hospital didnt seem to think it would as its dr and at least not stimming as i think we would of had probs then as apparently ovaries are near appendix but never mind all done now.go to clinic next tuesday for dr scan so will know then for sure.

lol hope to chat soon.takecare


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello ladies how are you all doing??  . I am now day 7 of the 2ww!!!  a bit bonkers but ok otherwise, this waiting is driving me mad!!!


----------



## kelly o (Mar 1, 2005)

hello ladies,
I'm Kelly I'm sharing my eggs when i start TX which should be as soon as AF arrives feeling nervous as it is our first go at icsi but trying my best to be positive. i wish you all luck and i hope everything works out for you all

all the best 

kelly o x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome to egg share girls kelly!  with your tx !!

love to you all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls

dissy great to see your started hun well done 

kelly welcome hunni its my first time as well you will be fine 

tweetie good luck for your scan glad your feeling better 

clare are you not already mad lol only messing matey 

suzie aka olive how are you hun ??

Im doing well although i have had the temptation to do a sneeky test i have managed to control the urge although in stead of testing friday i will prob  test thursday 

Kerry xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there kelly-o nice to have you with us on here.
i am getting closer to stimming everyday and just hope dr scan goes well.can anyone see how it would of affected things as i cant anyway goodluck to everyone.


olive said:


> welcome to egg share girls kelly!  with your tx !!
> 
> clarettc
> hope you arent going to mad on 2ww,its a pain init having to wait again??
> ...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

manc i WILL send round the    to you ! no testing early  
love 
suzie xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Kerry - did you resist taking the test today hun? You only have one more day, so try to keep it together til then. I know you must be getting impatient, but cant think of much wose than getting a false result.

Tweetie- good luck for the scan - lots of good wishes

Welcome Kelly

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kerry, just waned to say best of luck for when you do test!!!

Helen xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girls sorry to report i had to test today as i started bleeding yesterday afternoon and clinic told me to i kind of knew the result 

  im going out on saturday night to have a good  

Kerry xxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kerry 

I am new (ish) to this thread and I hope you dont mind me saying how sorry I am for your BFN  


Take care and have a  on me!  
Ruby


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

(((((((((Kerry))))))))))

I'm soooo sooooo sorry to read your news!    was really hoping it was going to be first time lucky for you.  Hope you have a good night on Saturday...  You deserve it.

Don't give up hope though.

Helen x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

so sorry hun.dont give up.be  i know its hard but hopefully next time will bring better things for you.xin the meantime you go and have a good nite out girl and get yourself sozzled.hehe


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

kerry 

sorry to hear your news hun  


have a good one on sat blow the cobwebs off lol

love

Sam

xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Girls thank you all so much 

ruby thank you  

i am not giving up  i may be down at the mo but im def not out yet at least i can egg share again  so thats one thing i am just throwing  all my energy into my son 

Kerry x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh manc so sorry to hear hun  have a couple   for me


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks olive (suzie) 

i had a great night last night just what i needed hun 

Kerry xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kerry,

Glad you had a good night out last night!!!!  Hope it was a very drunken one!  ;-)

Helen xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kerry

I have just seen your note and wanted to say how sorry I am about your BFN.
Hope you had a good drink on Saturday, and great news that you can egg share again.
Any idea when you can have another go?

Big   coming your way hun.

Well, my AF arrived on Saturday, so I have booked a baseline scan for Wednesday. I am excited to be starting again, believe it or not!


----------



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies
I really need some help and information. I am currently on my first icsi cycle, because of male factor infertility, everything seems ok with me. I went for my first scan on friday day 9 of stimming and was told that i had around 14 follies, 1 was 14mm, one was 12mm and there were 12 others which were below 10. I am on 2 amps of menupor. Went back today for another scan to see how they were after the weekend. I now have 1 which is 18mm, 1 which is 15mm and 1 which is 21mm but looks cyctic!!!!!! what does that mean? The others are 10mm I was told that I may not be able to egg share if I dont respond better over the next few days. I am really upset tonight, what chance have my 10mm got of growing in the next 2 days Thet wait for 3 to be over 17mm before egg collection, I feel for my recipient how difficult must this be for her I am so sad at the moment, and need some advice from you ladies
Thanks
Clair x


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi Clair

Im sorry I dont really know much about follicle sizes etc as I am still waiting to start my first cycle (provided we both test ok) but I have heard that they do grow very quickly so I am sure you have nothing to worry about.  Maybe the clinic will give you a higher dose of Menopur in the last day or two?  

Sorry I couldnt be more help

 
Ruby
xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Clair
Which clinic are you with?
Sorry to hear your bad news hun.
With the larger one, sometimes you can get a rogue follie that grows much faster than the rest, and this will probably not be used in tx.
Did they up your dosage?

Try to be positive, if they wair for the others to catch up then fingers crossed everything should be OK.

When is your next scan?


----------



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies
My clinic wont up my dosage at this stage they said that it wont have any effect after the 9 day scan. My next scan is tomorrow at 12.45, so I am just hoping they have, I will have been on stimms for 14 days then, and I dont think they will let me go on much longer before EC
Clair x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

How did you get on with the scan hun?
I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi dissy issy
I had egg collection today. I had 6 eggs so I was able to share (Would have liked a few more) 3 for us and 3 for the other lady. 2 of ours are suitable for icsi so they will ring tomorrow to tell me how many have fertilised. Please keep everything crossed for me
Thanks and good luck to you all
Clair x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

clair 


xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

clair
Thats fantastic news! So pleased for you.
I do have eberything crossed.
You are so lucky cos in my clinic they do not allow egg share if you get below 8 eggs.

Fingers crossed for your 2!!!


----------



## Clair M (Mar 31, 2005)

olive, dissyissy

THEY BOTH FERTILISED!!!! I know its early days but I am just so pleased to have got this far, hope they keep going

Must Dash
Clair x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

clair thats fantastic!!!!  

come on little eggies!!!!


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hiya everyone I hope you all doing good !!! 

I have a quick question , the clinic called me on Friday and told me that they have matched me, and that I should start taking the pill as soon as AF arrives !!! 

Now when they told me I got so excited that I wasn't really taking in much of what the Nurse was saying, but I am sure she said to start taking the pill on CD2 and not CD1. I asked her twice and she said CD2 again, so I guess thats correct, but I am positive last time I was at the clinic I was advised that I would have to start taking the pill on CD1 !!! 

Anyway I was wondering if anyone here who has had an egg share cycle could help and let me know if you started taking the pill on CD1 or CD2. I will call the clinic and check with them tomorrow but I have a funny feeling that AF might turn up today and I am worried in case I take it on the wrong day !!! 

Thanks ladies

Sarah xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Sarah, really pleased for you. Finally you can get going!

They told me to start on Day 2 but if you are unsure just call to confirm.

Clair - way to go embies! So happy for you. Hope today brings more good news.
Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback Issy, I'm glad you started on CD2 because that means I wasn't just hearing things 

Just have to sit tight now and wait for AF to show her ugly head !!!


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Midnightaction - when is AF due? You must be so excited!

Clair M - just wondering how you are doing hun?

Well I have just got back from my first stimming scan and I have 7 follies on each side. That means I have a total of 14 - far more than any of my previous cycles. I know it is early days (only day 7) but trying not to get myself over excited as I know everything can crash down on this rollercoaster. Next scan is due on Friday.

I have a query for egg sharers. I was reading through one of the many forms I had to sign for the tx, and one was for egg sharing. It said if I get more than 8 eggs then they may share my eggs amongst more than 1 recipient. I asked the nurse about this and she said that if I get loads of eggs (usually 14+) they will get another recipient in and share them out 3 ways. Has anyone ever had this?? I always thought it is shared equally between the donor and 1 recipient.


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Issy* Soooo glad your stimming is going well and you have 14 good growing follies going on there !!! 

Did they let you know a possible day for egg collection yet ??

Can I ask you how many scans you have had so far , because work are getting on my case to let them them know roughly how many days I need off. Now I know each case is different but I am just trying to get an idea of roughly how many it will be and also how spaced apart they are.........I have estimated about 4-5 weeks for down regging and then stimming does that sound about right  

As for your question I have just had a look at my egg sharing pack from the Lister and it explains that as an egg sharer the maximum number of eggs you can have is 6 and the rest will always be given to the receipient(s). So I would imagine say for example you produced 20 eggs (That would be nice !!! ) you will get 6, and there would be 14 left, so instead of giving all 14 to one person they would probably divide it between two people so that they got 7 each. 

No matter what happens as long as you produce over 8 eggs your guaranteed 4 eggs and as long as you produce 11 or more your guaranteed 6, but unfortunately you will never get more then 6 eggs.............I hope that kinnda made sense, coz I'm not sure if it did 

Well thats just how I read it, I could be wrong !!! 

As for the evil witch AF, she is supposed to be here today, but as yet has not showed up.........she has 7 hours remaining to get here else I will not be happy !!! 

Take care

Sarah xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for that Sarah.
Must have changed since I did egg share last time, as I never saw anything about the max of 6.
I just read that they would be split evenly and if I got an odd number then I would get te extra egg.
And I read the literature cover to cover.
Oh well, may not even come to that.

Hope your AF arrives soonest. Heres a little dance for you          hope it brings it on!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

midnight action  an af dance just for you!!


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the dances ladies, she had better show up now after all the effort you have put in !!! 

I'm off to have a few words with the knicker checker   , I have been called in for questioning due to my constant and over obsessive knicker checking these last few days........it's a fair cop  !!!


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

The max number of eggs thing is out of date on their literature ladies - I had 15 eggs last month and I got 8 and the recipient 7.  

Sarah - I had 5 visits inclusive of ec and et spaced out over 3 weeks. So 1 scna first week to check I had down regged, 2 the second week and then ec and et in the 3rd week. HTH.

Claire xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi there im doing the egg share scheme.. hopefully i can share my eggs i did have all my bllod tests done in july but 2 came back the virus thingy , its all so complicated .. well i have got to go to have that test done again end of this month to see if its gone .. if it has and there is no risk then i can do it .. the only other thing is my cycle is totally gone bonckers .. i feel im in la la land not knowing when im due on ... my last P was 1st july and its so frustrating... fair enough im saving money but us girls need a P to make babies .. all my friends and members of family are getting huge now with there pregnancys and i just wish so much it to be me with that pop belly ... fingers crossed all my tests are ok .. cause i cant afford ivf especially if it dont work first time ... im will to give up lots of eggs i dont care how many donor times it takes ... if i was in that position [needing eggs] then i would be so happy and gratefull .. i feel i am doing good if i do this ... even if i did get pregnant i would still be a donor as i know exactly how it feels to not get pregnant.. [ sorry for all ths but i needed to say this ] xx kitty


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for that info *Claire*........they really need to update their literature, coz lots of it is out of date !!! 

*Sweet Kitty*, Welcome to the thread, I have my fingers crossed that all of your tests come back clear and you can start egg sharing really soon !!! 

AF finally showed up today, to be honest I think she was too scared to stay away any longer !!! 

Gonna call the clinic tomorrow and get my next list of instructions !! 

Take care everyone

Sarah xx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Claire and Sarah for the info. Perhaps they put that in the literature as it may be a possibilty. However the thing about max 6 eggs does need to be changed. The chances of getting another matched recipient whose cycle matches mine in a very short period of time is pretty remote. Anyway, we shall see.

Sarah, brill news on the AF front! Sounds like the dances worked for you! Sorry just realised I never answered your qus on no of scans. Once you start DRing (presuming that you will be DRing) you need to call the clinic when AF arrives. I went for my first scan on Day 5 of my Menstrual Cycle just to ensure all is in place. Then I started stimms and went for my second scan on day 7 of stimms, and my final scan (thats if all is OK) is on Friday. If your eggs are not ready by then you may need another one. Then I will be given a date for EC and 2-5 days after that ET. Hope that helps.

Kitty - welcome to the thread, good luck with the tests


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thankyou to you all x


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info *Issy* !!


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

well girls just to let you know that i am on for ec on wednesday 7am,so have to do pregnyl tonite at 9pm.fingers crossed i will get plenty of eggies for me and recipient.lol to everyone who is going through tx at the mo and hope you are al well.goodluck   
we seem to have gone abit quiet on here just lately.hope things are ok with you all.lol


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Tweetie - hope the pregnyl went ok last night.
Best of luck for tomoorrow hun.

Just to let you all know, I had EC on Monday and they collected 17 eggs. They tried to find another suitable recipient to share the eggs 3 ways, but couldnt find anyone. So in the end I got 9 eggs and the recipient got 8. I was pleased and hope the recipient was too.

Got a call this morning to say 8 out of my 9 eggs fertilised so I am very pleased.

Hope everyone else is OK.
Seems to have gobne very quiet on this thread


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

dissyissy it has gone quiet hasnt it on here.well glad to hear your news hun.when do you have et
it went for me also i had 15 rggs hun so i got 8.had the call today and all is well having et tomorrow.all 8 fertilised but 1 was abnormal,so 7 ittle ones,i hope they grow away nicely ready to choose two to go in tomorrow.goodluck to you too.lol  

where are you all girls and how are you all doing?
i hope you are all well and having goodluck with tx,whatever stage you are at.lol


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi Tweetie

Glad to hear you have 7 little ones to choose from!  Nothing really happening my end at the moment.  Just waiting for first appointment and tests etc and getting very frustrated.  I think about it too much and then worry it isnt going to work   Im driving DH mad  

Good luck for your ET tomorrow

Bernice (Ruby10)


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

ruby thanks hun and hope you get there real soon hun.lol


----------



## g&amp;t (May 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone I hope your all well.I will be egg sharing this time around.I have had ivf once icsi twice and am now injecting suprafact?0.5 a day I started on the 9th and don't have egg collection until 31st Oct.Has anyone used suprafact before?I usually have the nasal spray but its cheaper for the recipient so i choose to inject.I have only ever gotten 9 or 10 eggs and I'm soooooo worried that ill have even less as time goes on.I'm on the high does of the next injections just like the last time.My friend from our support group was on middle does and got 31 eggs yesterday and is devastated to not have them put back.She is now in hospital with ohss.I spent a week in last year with the same thing.Is there any magic thing i could try to get more eggs.I suppose you only need one.I did the Angus castus thing and have had all the vits till I rattle.Anyway the main thing is any info on the suprafact would be great.XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi i'm hopefully going to do another egg share cycle starting next cycle just waiting to see if they can match me in time.


sam

xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls  ,

Hope you don't mind me joining you here. 

I'm hoping to do Egg Share @ CARE Manchester, got my first appointment 17th Nov.  Just had my FSH levels tested again (last time was over 2yrs ago ) via GP - came back 5.4.  Hoping to get my other blood tests done at GP's surgery too.  This is going to by my first attempt - IVF virgin!! 

Not too sure what to expect on my first appointment other than a scan and DH has to give a sample  - anyone able to fill me in??

Amanda


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi, how are you all?  

I have just had an early m/c following 2nd icsi attempt,   and the cost of it all is starting to get me down - I worked out each try has cost us almost £6000.

I hadn't considered egg share before, and don't know if I would be eligible as my fsh is a little high - usually around 10 or 11.

Thought I'd pop in here to see if anyone could give me any pointers?  

thanks

Sallywags


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Sallywags  ,

So sorry to hear of your loss honey  .

I'm hoping to have egg share done at CARE Manchester - their requirements are FSH levels 8 or under, under 36 yrs of age and there are a few other things - but these vary from hospital to hospital.

Re. your FSH you can do several things to help lower it - acupunture, reflexology also things like B-complex vitamins, zinc, evening primrose oil and fish oils can help with hormone problems.  

It maybe worth getting a book by Zita West called Fertility & Conception £14.99- I got it from WH Smiths but I'm sure you'll be able to get it from most good book shops. It has loads of useful info.

lol

Amanda


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i feel sh**.. WENT HOSPITAL TODAY AND NOW THEY SAY I HAVE P/O
      NHS ARE SCUM ... TOOK PRIVATE TO FIND OUT IN 10 MINS ...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi there girls

I just thought i would post here to introduce myself

Many of u will already know me from various other threads on ff's

I have taken over from Olive (susie) and will take care of the board

Anyone need help with anything i may be able to help with, just give me a yell or if u have any ideas for the thread then let me know them as well!!

I did go down the egg share route but was unfortunately refused because of ovarian disease

Lots of luck girls

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi my name is Jayne 
I have my first egg share appointment at a clinic in London...I was sterilised 4 years ago (worst mistake of my life) when i was married,I have 2 gorgeous kids Poppy who is 11 and Ewan 7...I separated 6 months after op...But now married to a lovely bloke who we would love to have a baby of our own...We looked at reversal but costs around £2.5k and success rates low...So IVF it is...To cut the cost Egg Share is the best option also helps another lady which is a bonus ..


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi just thought i would drop in and say hello...

I have just completed my first and only cycle of IVF on egg share scheme currently on the 2ww....   AF pains are terrible....

Anyway i think egg share is good that it reduces the cost significantly and also you help others who are less fortunate...but!!!!!!  I dont think i would consider egg share again..I know we are all different and our partners/hubbys also have different grading of sperm etc... but something strange about egg share....

I had 18 eggs collected...this was fantastic news! it meant that at least i had 9 for myself... more than enough you would think.. both DH and myself have no problems with fertility apart from my tubes have been clipped.  

7 out of the 9 fertilised...fantastic news! it meant we would have some frosties just incase we were unlucky with 2ww......  ET day arrived... normal procedure only put 2 back..great news.. BUT..sadly no frosties..... no explanation why the other 5 fertilised didnt make it......  I now think if i kept the 18 for myself then i probably would have had some frosties and therefore another few chances..... 

But its done now and i cant look back but it would appear to convenient for the clinic to say only 2 were available for ET and others were not being frozen...

Good luck everyone...
    
Alsxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi there, i'm new and hope to be egg sharing in jan. I have read lots of bumph from lots of clinics some of which say that you have to agree at the start of treatment if you want your embies to become frosties. Other than that i cant comment on your situation, but i wish you all the best for your 2ww and fingers crossed that you get a   sending lots of     and     to you


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi fuzzier

thats right you do agree to have frosties and its included in the reduced cost you pay for egg sharing.. however...if you dont have frosties you dont get a refund on the cost.. the cost for egg sharing has increased slightly to compensate the cost of freezing so in fact there should be a refund for not having any frosties..but they dont give you a refund....  the cost is now £100 more than it was 12 months ago the extra £100 pays for freezing... so where does the money for freezing go??

thanks for you good luck wishes.... 

als xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi ladies   ,

I'd like to say hello . Today we've had our first consultation to start the egg share route & also had our bloods done for the screening, we'll know in 4 wks time if I'm eligible or not. My worries now ( it's one worry after another....  ) are : what if we don't get enough follies and worse of all, I've read somewhere that if you down regg for too long ( IE : in order to bring both donor & recipient's cycles to a par) it can shut your body down so much that stimms drugs may simply fail    ..... Have any of you heard of this?

Als ~ the best of luck for these 2ww  

Also I hope the very best for everyone else in their journey   

xxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Babywish

I havent heard down regging for too long causes the body to shut down.. im sure the clinic will be watching both yourself as donor and recipient very closely if they thought there was a chance that was going to happen you would have to abandon cycle and try again the following months....  (however im not exactly sure)

I wish you all the best and good luck with your test results (fingers crossed) im sure you will be fine....  

As for worries about not enough follies.. dont worry... they would need to be sure before starting you on egg sharing route.. there must be something in one of the tests.. I cant remember which one though.. but your score has to be below 8..(i think) sorry not much help!!!  the lower the better ....  

Anyway if you dont produce too many follies you can keep the eggs for yourself... and it doesnt cost you any extra!!!  so as an example my clinic was 5 eggs or less i could keep myself.... i ended up with 18 and was on a low dose of stimms.. dont worry hun you will be fine... 

Good Luck & let me know how you get on
     
Als xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Babywish, fingers crossed that you will get good results from your bloods and that you will be able to start treatment asap. My DH had his bloods taken by his GP on Mon and i am having my screening bloods taken on the 11th Nov, the clinic i am going to said if we could get our screening done through GP b4 we go to see them in Jan, it would save some time. Are you feeling anxious and excited both at the same time cos i am. When do you expect to start tx? 

Kay


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm new to this so you will have to bear with me while i tell my life story !

Myself (23yrs) and DP (26yrs) have been ttc for 2 1/2 yrs, originally we thought the problem was with me (blood test done by GP showed that I did not ovulate regular)  DP has a semen analysis which our GP said was normal, it wasn't until we visited our local hospital this year (to discuss my problem) that the consultant pointed out that DP had the major problem....turns out his count is v. good but none move, hence no pg.  

It was agreed that we would be referred for ICSI and we had our 1st consultation with The James Pagent Hospital in June...we were accepted and are now on waiting list (which is apparently approx 9 months) for funded transport ICSI through James Pagent and Bourn Hall Clinic.

After researching our options we decided it would be an idea to enquire about the Egg Share Programme (Donor) at Bourn Hall, we did this were originally accepted as a donor, although a further problem has arisen with my latest blood test,  they require your FSH level to be lower than 9, which mine is, what i didn't know was that your LH level has to be below your FSH, it appears that mine is very slightly over ??  They say that it can be a sign of PCOS but I had an internal scan in June and it showed only one very small cyst which the specialist said was nothing ?!....I am now waiting for AF to appear so that I can go back to Bourn for an internal scan on day 2 of my cycle.

Has anyone else experienced problems with the FSH/LH ratios ??  If so, can you offer any advice/information.

(sorry to bore you all!)

Thanks for reading...
Mich245  x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Als & Fuzzier, thank you for your kind words, they do help to put my mind at ease   ,
if all goes well we could start treatment as early as Jan. My FSH levels appear ok at the moment ( they were taken on CD4: FSH 5 , LH 3.9) so hopefully  response should be Ok.
I have to admit I'm a bit excited , and I used to be Ok about the whole IVF thing, but as time's passing, I'm getting more & more nervous about it   , pathetic I know....

Mitch, I just wanted to say hello, sorry I can't help you with your query.

Take good care all of you

xxxxx


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Babywish it looks like we could be cycling together   I got the phone call today from my clinic to say all my results are fine  and I am to go on the pill on day 2 of December's AF.  They said something about being on the pill for four weeks solid (which will take me into the second week of January).  After that I know nothing     but am so pleased to be given a date.  

Hope you are all ok! Welcome to all those I havent spoken to before   

Bernice
x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls   ,

Hope you are all doing okay   .

Hi Bernice & Babywish - if I'm lucky and all the results are okay, I may well be cycling with you.  Should know more next week after my appointment with the consultant.  Babywish when do you get you results back?

Hi Kay all the best for Friday, hope your bloods all come back OK.  I know exactly how you feel - anxious and excited.  .  I'm getting my bloods done a week tomorrow.  

Hi Mich, I believe that acupuncture can help with FSH and LH levels, there is some info about it in a book I've got - Zita West Fertility and Conception. All the best.

Hi Als - Hope you are doing okay honey, I am dreading the 2ww it will probably drive me     . All the best for Friday   ,      . Keeping everything x-sed for you.


It's all getting a bit scary now   , like getting to the starting line in a race - just waiting someone to say "and their off"   .

Wishing you all the very best, sending you lots of   

Amanda


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

How are you all? I bought the other day the new Zita West's book ( can't believe I can't remember the name!!!!     something about "conception"? ) I've read it & I think it's fantastic, I recommend it to everyone!!

Amanda ~ How are you doing? Hopefully we'll get the results at the end of this month, but we wont see Dr Patel till 14th Dec. I saw in your other post that you've decided to have the bloods done @ the clinic: you won't have to pay extra for them, apparently it's all included in the Egg Share fee ( as well as the consultation & HFEA fee) DP had to pay for his bloods though ( it wasn't much).

I just want Xmas to be over, roll on the New Year!!!

 to everyone

xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello everyone,i hope you dont mind me coming in and chatting to you all??i was here a while back now and had a failed cycle in sept,but i am going again in jan so very excited about that.this will be our fourth eggshare and as i am sure you all think the same i hope this will be the one for us.lol.  i look forwarding to chatting to you all and finding out about all your tx and what stages you are at.is any of you at exeter?thats where i have my tx but i dont lve there,but im not too far away so it isnt too bad.
well good luck to you all whatever stage you are at and hope to chat soon.lol.xxxxxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all doing okay   .

Thanks for the message Babywish     , things are moving along quiet quickly now.

Hiya Tweetie - looks like we may be cycle buddies - all being well with the test results. Some of the other girls are starting their tx in the New Year also.

Take Care

Amanda


----------



## lulu2409 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi there,
I hope you dont mind me butting in  
Im going into the Egg donor route as we speak, AF is on her way right now - probably tomorrow, then I have to phone the clinic for my first BW. - FSH  
Our story is a Vas reversal resulting in Low count, low motility and low morph. 
We have been told ICSI is our only option now.
I have chosen the egg share route because of the fact that I have friends who do not Ovulate and I would love to help people like them to get their dreams.
I was pretty scared about it all, after all who on this earth imagined (when they were kids dreaming of their perfect family), that they would be looking at their future children in a petra dish? I certainly didnt. Everything I read on the net and also since has scared me BUT what is it they say - Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway! so here I am! 
Anyway, I just wanted to say hi and wish you all good luck.


----------

